

The future of becoming a job-ready engineer - darrellsilver
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/22/the-future-of-becoming-a-job-ready-engineer/

======
greenyoda
_"But learning alone is slow, difficult, and doing so usually proves
demotivating."_

That may be true for some people, but for many others (like me, and I suspect
a lot of other HN readers) learning alone is our preferred method of learning.

~~~
darrellsilver
How do you define "alone"? What I've found is that learning alone is a very
high percentage of overall time spent, but _being_ alone, meaning relying
solely on google / stack exchange, is vastly more difficult than having a
conversation with someone either in person or virtually.

